

Show HN: I built this to help people know their severe weather risk - hayley

A common theme with the recent tornado tragedies has been to say that people had no warning.<p>For people who rely solely on civil defense sirens for their weather information, this may well be true, but as I've come to learn, the severe weather threat is often known days in advance.<p>Now, this isn't necessarily the public's fault. After all, I would say I'm more knowledgeable about severe weather than most and even I didn't know about sites like the Storm Prediction Center until relatively recently.<p>wickedwx is my attempt to bring this wealth of information to a larger audience in a format that the general public can grasp (always a work in progress as the information is often quite technical).<p>http://wickedwx.com - the daily risk areas
http://wickedwx.com/warnings/ - current warnings - as I write this there are 9 tornado warnings spread across Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, and 1 on the East Coast in North Carolina.
======
hayley
For those interested, KFOR in Oklahoma City is streaming live coverage of this
tornado outbreak on their site: <http://www.kfor.com/news/livestreaming/>

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://wickedwx.com>

<http://wickedwx.com/warnings/>

------
16BitTons
The (show map) links on the right are not working.

This is very cool. You are taking data and turning it into information.

~~~
hayley
Thanks!

I've just fixed the broken links - the image links are based on the valid
start time that the SPC puts on the outlook, which is _supposed_ to be 20:00
(UTC) for this outlook, but they put the start time on there as 20:40, so the
links were pointing to files that didn't exist.

tl;dr - I manually fixed it. :)

